# 8 week vs 12 week for puppy?



## Bcannie

How much difference would/could it make to bring a new puppy home at 12 weeks instead of 8? It has been at a reputable breeder of West German lines and has been getting socialization. The breeder was going to keep it for show, but it is more "lovey", which would be fine for my situation.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

The longer the puppy stays at the breeders, the better.. IMO.

Being around other dogs for socialization is great, especially if there are other littermates there.

It teaches the dog 'manners' and builds confidence.

I would keep the puppy there for as long as you can stand it.. It's hard, but worth it.


----------



## Tbarrios333

Older puppies that stay with the breeder longer usually are on their way to being potty trained and can sometimes hold their bladders longer (?).


----------



## aubie

We got Anna at 12 weeks, she was basically potty trained so it was awesome! I do hate we missed the real fuzzy little bear part of her puppyhood, but it was nice to not have to clean up poop off the floor.


----------



## JenniferH

I brought Bella home at 13 weeks. She was a breeze to potty train. My new guy, Tanis, comes home at 8 weeks old and while I am excited I am also terrified...LOL But in a good way!


----------



## Caledon

Dakota was 11 weeks when I brought her home. The breeder said she was going to keep her for breeding just like she kept her brother.

Dakota was really easy to house train and the breeder had her already used to a kennel. She was also used to walking on a leash, riding in a car, and playing with kids. I missed out on the little puppy stages, but I'm happy how things have worked out.


----------



## gsdlove212

I would say as long as the breeder has kept up with socialization and basic house manners, then I really doubt there is much difference (although most likely easier on you). However, if it is one of those breeders who leave pups in a kennel run 24/7, and do not expose them to new things, etc....well, in that case I would rather have it younger if I had to have it at all. 

I highly doubt that you would regret taking the older pup from a reputable breeder


----------



## cliffson1

I want my puppies OUT between 8 and 10 weeks. Too many pups I have seen that have stayed somewhere to 12 weeks are inadequately socialized resulting in some timidity to new experiences. 8 week pups that are in the new home and are being exposed to new stresses, sights and sounds and new family, I feel are sounder in more cases than not and are able to confront new endeavors more confidently for the rest of their life.


----------



## Doc

I would rather have the pup in their new home at 8 weeks. The new owners need to establish the leadership role early in a pups life and experience the stages of puppyhood. If a breeder has done his job right, the pup should be well adjusted and ready for the initial transition. By 8 weeks a pup should understand "sit" and "come" and beginning to learn that chewing on fingers, pants and toes is a no no - but chewing toys is ok. 

The issue that irritates me is when potential owners ask if the 8 week puppy is trained in all basic commands, house trained, crate trained, rides in a car, ben exposed to every dog in the neighborhood, etc. A pup needs to be allowed to be a pup - formal training is a lifelong endeavor. It takes time for a pup to learn all those commands and expectations. you don't expect a new born child to understand every rule when you bring it home from the hospital, do you?


----------



## Liesje

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117The longer the puppy stays at the breeders, the better.. IMO.
> 
> Being around other dogs for socialization is great, especially if there are other littermates there.
> 
> It teaches the dog 'manners' and builds confidence.
> 
> I would keep the puppy there for as long as you can stand it.. It's hard, but worth it.


I think it's important to stay 8 weeks, but beyond 9, 10 weeks....I disagree. I've seen litters start getting snarky with each other and the dam is sick of them. It's time for them to get really socialized out in the world, especially to new people and environments. The breeder can do it of course, but a family with one pup can do it a lot better than the breeder doing it with the entire litter. I'd say 8-10 weeks staying with the breeder is good but beyond 10 weeks I think there is more benefit to being with the family, learning the routine (potty and crate), and being socialized.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I would be concerned about leaving them at the breeder's too long UNLESS I know the breeder is going to be doing a better job at socialization that I would, particularly if there are circumstances that I can't change that would make it impossible for me to get the puppy earlier. Most of the time, I would prefer to socialize my puppies myself, and integrate them into my household by 9 or 10 weeks old.

We got Cassidy at 20 weeks old and it was not a good thing!


----------



## cliffson1

Lies. my sentiments exactly, and I try to make it eight weeks as opposed to ten. But in between is fine, but I start panicking if a puppy is with me past 10 weeks. I have imported 4 pups in past 5 years from Germany, Czech Republic, and Canada. All of them have handled the flight woth no apparent problems as they come out the crate full of confidence. If they can handle that at 8 weeks surely they can handle new home.


----------



## Liesje

I took Nikon home a few days before eight weeks and wondered if it was soon but he did fine. A few days after I got him I went to the Sieger show with his breeder, so we put him and the remaining littermates back together. He was bit by a littermate (playing too rough) and still has the scar on his ear. I was careful about parvo when I took him around town, but I took him to a TON of places to meet so many new people (not hard b/c most people I know do not have dogs, no parvo). He has never been a mouthy dog at all, so he did not have any problems learning bite inhibition in 7.5 weeks.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

As long as the puppy is in a good situation with other dogs/people and getting socialized, it's a GREAT thing! The only thing you miss is alot of the puppy cuteness.

You WILL usually get a puppy more crate trained, almost housebroken, with more bite inhibition, some training (did I mention almost housebroken?) and still easily able to enter your home.

The only 'real' down side I've ever heard is to be careful about any real drama at around 12 weeks, like an airline flight for the puppy to travel alone? Seems this is around a fear stage BUT normal stressors are fine for any puppy with a good genetic temperment.


----------



## zyppi

I'd rather have a pup at 8 weeks.


----------



## Bcannie

Thanks for all of the replies. It is a non-issue for me now. I have allways brought my pups home around 8 weeks old, but liked this pup. I really prefer to bring them home and love the training and bonding of the 8 week pups. I decided to go a whole different route and put a deposit on a litter that is due in Aug! I wasn't quite ready and felt a little rushed when I thought of bringing the other one home. Also, I wanted to pursue the working lines instead of W show. So I am very happy with the decision I made, and the 11 week pup found a home! Win Win for everyone.


----------



## doggiedad

i brought my puppy home at 9 weeks old. i would of had him at 8 weeks old but it was to hot to fly that week.

i was always inviting people to visit so my dog would be people friendly. i had play groups at my house several
days of the week. my pup was in puppy class at 10 weeks old.

one of my favorite places to socailize was in front of the 
Supermarket doors.


----------



## Julie'somom

Agreeing totally with Lies.

julies'omom


----------



## Bailey's Momma

We brought him home at 7 weeks and some days and, even though were crate training and all, it's wonderful since he's getting to love OUR family and isn't at all timid. The kids love having a puppy and going through the process (except the biting). lol


----------

